# I Never Have Anything to Say to Anybody?



## OneLastHamilton (May 13, 2016)

Why am I like this? I'm introverted, but not shy. That means that I need more personal time to recharge more than most people, but when I am with people I am just fine. However, when I'm trying to talk to new people, I simply have nothing to say to them. I want so badly to meet new girls, but it's so hard when you have nothing to say to them. I can't think of anything to ask them either... "hey, some weather huh...?" wow so interesting I'm sure the relationship will just blossom from there. Today in english I spoke to this one girl who's pretty cute. I asked her name and gave her mine. She said "nice to meet you". After that I just made a comment on the teacher and then turned around with nothing else to say. God, is that really the best I can think of...? I get jealous whenever I see a guy and a girl just talking. All I can think of is "damn, how can they be talking for so long and seem so into it, I couldn't do that in 1,000 years". 
I think after some deep soul searching I've come to the conclusion that I just don't care much about other people, that that is the underlying problem. I just might be self centered and not realize it. Maybe I'm not asking better questions because I don't care what the answer would be. How do I care more? It all comes down to me wanted more relationships with people, girls especially. I fail at such a basic part of relationships, which causes me to be more lonely and bitter towards people who can talk so freely and happily.


----------



## Considerate (Aug 5, 2012)

It takes practice dude. On the bright side, at least you are trying to improve yourself and at least you managed to speak to the cute chick even though it was short. There are hundreds of people on this site that WISH they can do what you just did (not me, I don't have this issue), but yeah, you're good man. All you have to do is keep practicing. In middle school I was the same way, I couldn't maintain a conversation with a girl to save my life. It was until high school where I was just like "F--- this" and just went with the flow, what I mean by that is, I just spoke to chicks without a care in the world and I stopped overthinking "oh god what do I say next?? what is she thinking??". I just stopped caring about all that, went with the flow, and the conversation carried itself. You also have to keep in mind that sometimes the conversation unfortunately will die soon, so it's best to not force it.


----------



## Kevin Heiden (May 21, 2016)

Yeah got the same, its really that i start thinking a lot about what i want to say, which causes stress, which blocks your brain of thinking straight. I sometimes just talk with someone and everything goes fine, but sundently my SA kicks in. Thoughts like; is this person liking the conversation? is this person interested? I then become waaaay to self aware, everything I say feels forced to me and I some times don't even listen to the person iam talking to because iam just to busy finding a toppic. After that I just feel bad and think that the person hates me. 

The best thing you can do is go over the line and say something that maby has to do with your personal life, ask her/him what he has done yesterday or is going to do something. 

NEVER EVER, start the toppic: we have nothing to talk about haha

As the person above me said, it takes practice. 

Good luck!


----------



## teopap (May 12, 2013)

I have the same problem. My only hobbies in this life is trekking and cycling. Most of the times I do it solo, sometimes I join groups. I still have nothing to talk about, even if we have the same interest.


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Same here


----------



## stewartmays1 (Dec 6, 2014)

if i know that person i can talk for hours sometimes for me its when i dont them i cant think of anything to say im not much of a talker these days anyway ans when a girl i like comes along its a nightmare


----------

